# Summer's new hair cut



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey just wanted to show Summer's , summer do :lol: I was pretty nervous but I talked to Mary my groomer and she assured be that she'd have at least 1in of hair left so I said go for it.







and it turned out pretty good . We left the top knot and tail long and it looks to cute , and soft oh







silky and now she can go out without getting all wet and dirty :lol:







soo easy. I do miss her long hair but I quess I was in the short hair mood got mine cut too







Well here's her pic Bless her heart she's really not that photo genic She's really cuter than this :lol: :lol: No its me I can't take pictures :lol: her leg was shaved for her hernia operation. looks like we tried to make her a poodle and changed our mines :lol:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww she looks so cute, like a little angel


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Summer is such a doll! I love it!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is soo cute!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Jun 11 2005, 07:12 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Theresa~Summer looks so cute! We have GOT to get our girls together! They look so much alike.







I love her haircut!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Adorable!


----------



## pak3tz (May 1, 2005)

She looks so cute


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She is just totally precious!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

She looks adorable









Summer cut time is here. I just sheared Sylphide down to nothing last night and she is thrilled. It's been very hot and miserable here, and she is really enjoying her super short cut. I haven't trimmed Shrek down yet--his coat is midway to the ground--but I may end up shearing him, too, within the next few days.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Sweet, sweet, sweet!









Judi


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

THANKS don't we love to show them off














I can't believe how easy it is and soft she still hates when i try to put a clip in her hair so half the time she looks like a little mop :lol: Summer's hair was pretty easy even when it was long she hardly ever got tangles our biggest problem are the tear stains







But I told the groomer to start clipping the hair so hopefully that well keep her face alittle cleaner. In her pictures she always looks like she has a dirty face







And she so Cute








by the way Summer can now sit and shake hands.







Still working on the come part







she being very stubburn


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------

